
Google Labs Aptitude Test - bootload
http://ifindkarma.typepad.com/relax/2004/09/google_labs_apt.html
======
bootload
_'... "How much aptitude do you have for the sort of mind-bending engineering
problems encountered each day at Google Labs? ...'_

Relax, it's meant to be humorous. Great to read something that takes the 'p'
out of recruiting. Btw, I thought it was:

_e^((-i) x pi)_ [0] instead of _(e)^(i x pi)_ for Q 12 as suggested.

Reference

[0] <http://www.google.com/search?q=e+%5E%28-i*pi%29>

